# Scottish Rally-now confirmed!



## Hezbez

Hi all,

Would anyone be interested in attending a Scottish rally near Stirling in May? It would be the weekend beginning Friday 20th May.

The venue is Strathallan Games Park in Bridge of Allan, which is about 3 miles from Stirling and only about 2 miles off the M9 motorway.

From the Games Park it is just a short 10-15 minute walk into the pleasant wee town of Bridge of Allan which has some nice shops and various places to eat.
The bus stop for Stirling is 5 minutes walk away. You are also only about 30 minutes drive to The Falkirk Wheel or The Trossachs.

We would have use of the hall at the Games Park if anyone fancies a wee get together in the evenings.
Basic toilets, fresh water and Elsan disposal are available. No EHU.
The Games Park is very flat and you could have a choice of grass or hardstanding.
Cost will be in the region of £6 per van per night.
Hopefully the weather will be lovely by then (May is usually one of the best weather months up here in Scotland).

I will need a minimum of 6 vans for this to go ahead and I need to firm up the booking within the next couple of weeks. 
Please post here if you're interested in attending.

It would be great to see you there  

Thanks


----------



## carolgavin

Awwwww nooooooooooo!!!!! Not that weekend Hezza am going to dog show at Edinburgh and have friend coming from Engerland to show as well. Mind you if she isn't coming could possibly manage one night if that was ok????

So am interested but not a definite yes, sorry hunny!!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Carol,

It's a popular venue for other caravan/motorhome organisations, classic car rallies etc and as a result it's well booked up throughout the year.

You are more than welcome to come along for just the one night.


----------



## carolgavin

Hezbez said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> It's a popular venue for other caravan/motorhome organisations, classic car rallies etc and as a result it's well booked up throughout the year.
> 
> You are more than welcome to come along for just the one night.


Well done for getting use of it Hezza it sounds really good, I know exactly where it is as well so no excuse for getting lost. My neices have danced there during the Highland games. Am definitely up for this, so put me down as a possible maybe. Am eager to support any Scottish type rally!!!!

PS Am going to the Clink in Perth the following weekend 27/28th May if you can come??? Got dog show on the Sunday


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> PS Am going to the Clink in Perth the following weekend 27/28th May if you can come??? Got dog show on the Sunday


It that The Clink at Auchtermuchty? If we've nothing on that weekend we'll come. Will let you know.


----------



## suedew

Am now well and trully miffed  

Should have been in Scotland then, changed for family reasons, that weekend is the reason we had to change too :evil: 

could always leave John to look after his granddaughters on his own :lol: 

Will be taking them away in the van, but a bit too far to come for a couple of nights. Hope all goes well for you, will be with you in spirit, but not 'the craitur' unfortunate experience when 16  


Sue


----------



## exmusso

*Rally*

Sorry Morag,
We'll be in Euroland then but best of luck.

Hard job getting a few jocks together. Must be as easy job being a Rally Assistant in Scotland :lol: :lol:

There is a meet of the C&CC all DAs April 28th -2nd May. Should be some MHF members there. Just going 'hoik' a few and set up at the other end of the park.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## bluereiver

Hi Morag

We will also be in Euroland. Pity because we know that area well. 

Our daughter went to uni of Stirling which is just down the road and now lives in Dunblane.

Its a smashing area for a rally and I hope you get enough Facts peoples to make it worthwhile.

Sam


----------



## greenasthegrass

Doh! we are going week after to D&G but will plonk ourselves at Carol w/e 3rd June.

Auchtermuchty - such a lovely name!

Greenie


----------



## Suenliam

Euroland for us in May too. Good luck with the rally Hezbez.

Sue


----------



## sprokit

Hez

We're free that weekend - so if it's a go-er, we'll join you 8) 

(You can help me celebrate my birthday a couple of days early.)  

Keith (Sprokit)

PS If the quizzy lady, who doesn't know the difference between a crumpet and a drop scone, is coming I'd better bring some proper drop scones with me :roll: K


----------



## Hezbez

sprokit said:


> Hez
> 
> We're free that weekend - so if it's a go-er, we'll join you 8)
> 
> (You can help me celebrate my birthday a couple of days early.)
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> PS If the quizzy lady, who doesn't know the difference between a crumpet and a drop scone, is coming I'd better bring some proper drop scones with me :roll: K


Thanks Keith, well it's you and me so far!
Come on folks - we need 4 more for this to be a goer!


----------



## clodhopper2006

Aw sorry Hez it's the wrong weekend for me, Mrs C working. I might come down and meet you all though


----------



## sprokit

Hezbez said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hez
> 
> We're free that weekend - so if it's a go-er, we'll join you 8)
> 
> (You can help me celebrate my birthday a couple of days early.)
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> PS If the quizzy lady, who doesn't know the difference between a crumpet and a drop scone, is coming I'd better bring some proper drop scones with me :roll: K
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keith, well it's you and me so far!
> Come on folks - we need 4 more for this to be a goer!
Click to expand...

I'm amazed, nay shocked 8O - people are always clamouring for a meet in Scotland - now one is being organised, no-one seems to want to attend  - surely there's more than Hez and me? :roll:

Come on - leave your wee sod huts, get into the amazing tin can and get yourselves down (or up) to Bridge of Allan, you know you really want toooooo. 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Bernies

Hi Hezbez count us in hope more can make it 

Bernie

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

sprokit said:


> I'm amazed, nay shocked 8O - people are always clamouring for a meet in Scotland - now one is being organised, no-one seems to want to attend  - surely there's more than Hez and me? :roll:
> 
> Come on - leave your wee sod huts, get into the amazing tin can and get yourselves down (or up) to Bridge of Allan, you know you really want toooooo. 8)
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Couldn't have put it better myself!

That's us up to three vans now - we're half way there, just need a few more


----------



## Hezbez

Anyone else interested in coming along to this rally?
If not I'm afraid I'll have to cancel it


----------



## busterbears

Will check mr busterbears work pattern, might be his weekend on at work (every second) so will let you know asap


----------



## weebill

Sorry Hezbez

Would have loved to join you but cant juggle work/family commitments enough.


----------



## busterbears

Sorry Hezbez, wrong weekend for us Mr BB working! Hope it all works out though.


----------



## ardgour

I can come (just me and dog, OH will still be in Italy) - sorry I didn't reply sooner, I somehow managed to miss the original post.
I think I am booked in to the clink the weekend after as well, looks like May is holiday time for me and dog


----------



## ardgour

Just realised his lordship flies back in to Edinburgh that Saturday so I could nip down from Bridge of Allan and pick him up, so that will be 2 of us plus dog on Saturday, 1 pls dog friday.

Also hopefully bumping this back up might attract a few others

Chris


----------



## Sunset

Hi, I hope we are not too late. We had hoped to be halfway to Italy by 20th May but plans have changed and as we are now at home that weekend we would love to join the rally.

2 adults and 1 motorhome.

Cheers

Audrey and John


----------



## Hezbez

That's us up to five definites now, big thanks to everyone who's put their name down so far;

Hezbez
Sprokit
Bernies
ardgour
Sunset

Just need one or two more and I can confirm this booking.

Would you prefer Friday to Sunday or Friday to Monday?

Come on folks, another couple of attendees and I will get this listed on the Rally page. 
Plenty of room for at least another 50 vans :lol: 
Doggies and children welcome!


----------



## ardgour

We can definitely do friday to sunday, staying on till monday will depend on whether we have the builders in at home

surely there must be another one or two out there to make the numbers up - come on everyone, May is the best month in Scotland


Chris


----------



## Hezbez

To be honest Friday to Sunday would suit me better too - that way I wouldn't have to ask for a days annual leave from work on the Monday.


----------



## Sunset

We can do either Sunday or Monday, happy to go with the majority.

Cheers

Audrey


----------



## sprokit

Hi Hez

Definitely Friday to Sunday - likewise with having to book leave if we stay until Monday   

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Hezbez

Hi folks,

I'm going to have to confirm or cancel my provisional booking for this rally tomorrow.
Unfortunately we really need a bare minimum of 6 vans for it to go ahead. So unless another one or two more decide to come I'm afraid I'll have to pull the plug on it


----------



## Bernies

Come on you bunch just 1 more name what an opportunity lovely part of the country Stirling Castle, Wallace Monument easy reach fot Edinburgh & Glasgow for a day out so come on get your name down.


----------



## earlyriser

Hi,
we'd love to join in this rally. Been members for about 4 years but never had the opportunity to meet up with anyone. Hope to make a big start now, so put us down for this rally please. See you on the 20th May. looking forward to it


----------



## Hezbez

Hi, that's us got the minimum 6 required for the rally to go ahead  

If everyone on the list still intends to come along I will go ahead and firm up the booking tomorrow. I will then post it on the rally page and you can add your name.

Hezbez 
Sprokit 
Bernies 
ardgour 
Sunset 
earlyriser

Plenty room for some more if you fancy it.


----------



## exmusso

*Scottish Rally*

Well Done Morag,

As you know we would have come but in Basildon heading for Canterbury Aire tomorrow evening, then Tunnel Tuesday.

Best of luck and sorry we can't be there.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## sprokit

Hezbez said:


> Hi, that's us got the minimum 6 required for the rally to go ahead
> 
> If everyone on the list still intends to come along I will go ahead and firm up the booking tomorrow. I will then post it on the rally page and you can add your name.
> 
> Hezbez
> Sprokit
> Bernies
> ardgour
> Sunset
> earlyriser
> 
> Plenty room for some more if you fancy it.


Well, well, well :? :? :? still waiting, oooh, excitement, a maybe, maybe meet in Scotterland.

So Hez, are we going or not?

Still think we've got a few sluggards, maybe once it's definite a few more will decide to venture forth.

Come on peeps, lets make Hez's hard work worthwhile.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Hezbez

Hi folks,

That's it booked.

Rally field will be available from 13:00 on Friday 20th May until Sunday 22nd May.
I will get it listed on the rallies page shortly. 

A big thank you to everyone who is coming along and supporting this event.
Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## LadyJ

All listed now folks so please get adding your names to the rally list so Morag knows who coming and she would like to fill the field

CLICKY HERE#

Jacquie


----------



## chrisdougie

*Scottish Rally*

Hi have you got any places left for this rally

Christine& Dougie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Hezbez has now listed this rally in the Rally/Meet section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=326

So could everyone who has said they will be going, add their names to the list. There's still plenty of room tentless, just add your name to the list. The more the merrier :lol: :lol:

Even though Hezbez isn't on the list yet, I think she's probably going :wink: :wink:


----------



## sprokit

Great, confirmed meet - put into diary.

Jenny - as there are no tickets for this meet - how do we confirm attendance, or is there no need to do so?

I'm hoping this May is as good as last year, we'll get a bit of sun then. 8) 

Lovely place, spent a fair bit of time splodging in the river near Bridge of Allan whilst doing research for the OU (summer school at Stirling University), it's amazing how much water a pair of waders holds :roll: :roll: 

Plenty of walks around the area if that's your thing, unless you want to go up to the monument :lol: :lol: it's fairly flat, and buses go right into the centre of Stirling.  

Looking forward to it, I'm sure there must be others who will put their names forward now that it's confirmed.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## clianthus

sprokit said:


> Jenny - as there are no tickets for this meet - how do we confirm attendance, or is there no need to do so?
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Hi Keith

As it's a Rally you should still get the e-mail telling you how to confirm. So instead of confirming when you have got your tickets, just confirm when you are sure you will be attending.

If anyone doesn't get that e-mail either PM me to confirm you or just post on this thread and a member of rally staff will confirm you.

Jenny


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks Jenny and Jacqui for looking after this - I've been at work all day and this is the first chance I've had to log on.

We've got five confirmed now - lot's of space for more of you!
As has been said May is usually a good weather month in Scotland, plus the midges shouldn't be a problem.

The photo on the rally listing is of Wallace's Monument and is taken from the rally field. It's all lit up at night and you can view it from the comfort of your bed in the motorhome.
You can climb the 246 steps to the top of the monument - the view from up there makes it well worth the climb.

http://www.nationalwallacemonument.com/index.html


----------



## JimM

Go Mo 

Well done Marag / Andy good to see this one off the ground 
If we did not have had other commitments Val & I would have tried to get up 
but kids have other thoughts/needs 
I hope and I am sure it will go well & you could end up with even more units so Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Hezbez

Any more takers for our Scottish Rally in May - come on, it would be great to get a few more of you coming along!
I've put in my order for lots of sun and no midges!

Details can be found here;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=326


----------



## Hezbez

Just in case some of you haven't seen the posting;

W've got a Scottish Rally coming up soon. Plenty space for a few more!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=326


----------



## scottie

Hi Morag

I wish I could attend this the only Scottish rally,very surprised not much uptake from the Scottish members.

Good luck,and enjoy it.
George

scottie

stuck in Yorkshire


----------



## ardgour

For those of us that are going - how about this fish and chip supper that was suggested?
If it is on friday night I will be on my lonesome so at least I will have others to talk to, if it is Saturday my OH will hopefully be there as well so we can both enjoy it but I am happy to go along with whatever suits the majority.
I will have to go down to collect OH from Edinburgh airport on Saturday lunchtime so if anyone can suggest the best way to do this in a MH (given the stoppping and parking problems round the airport) I would be grateful.
Look forward to meeting you all

Chris


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Chris,

I hope to 'try out' the chip shop next week - if it's good then I can take my car along to the rally to go and collect the fish suppers.

I don't mind if we do it on the Friday or the Saturday - anyone else have a preference?

Best route to Edinburgh airport - M9 all the way! Pick up the M9 just a couple of miles from the rally field, then when you leave the M9 at Edinburgh it only about 2 miles to the airport. There's a few places on the outskirts of the airport where you can sit and wait until the person you're collecting phones you to say they're outside, then you drive in and get them at the pickup point. I think there might be a pick up/drop off fee now (£1?).


----------



## metblue

*rally*

Hello Hezbez,just noticed this post.we would like to come if it is still on, been there a few times over the years,nice place.
cheers,
Tom and Jen.


----------



## clianthus

Hi metblue

I think Hezbez is away at the moment but I'm sure she'll reply as soon as she can.

The rally is still open though, so if you want to attend just add your name to the list of attendees at the bottom of the rally listing here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=326


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: rally*



metblue said:


> Hello Hezbez,just noticed this post.we would like to come if it is still on, been there a few times over the years,nice place.
> cheers,
> Tom and Jen.


Hi Tom and Jen,

It would be lovely to meet you both.
As Clianthus has said - just add your name to the list.

Anyone else? - the more the merrier!


----------



## Possum4

Hi Hezbez, we have added our booking to your list, hope to see you there!


----------



## Hezbez

Possum4 said:


> Hi Hezbez, we have added our booking to your list, hope to see you there!


Great! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Chascass

Name added, and confirmed, looks like you may have a late rush.

Charlie


----------



## Hezbez

Chascass said:


> Name added, and confirmed, looks like you may have a late rush.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Chascass - hope you're right about a late rush!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi All

Less than 2 weeks to our Bridge of Allan get together now.
10 on the rally list with space available for some more.

If for any reason you can not make it can you please let me know so that you can be deleted from the list.

Thanks


----------



## sprokit

Hezbez said:


> Hi All
> 
> Less than 2 weeks to our Bridge of Allan get together now.
> 10 on the rally list with space available for some more.
> 
> If for any reason you can not make it can you please let me know so that you can be deleted from the list.
> 
> Thanks


Come on peeps - there must be a few more Scots (and maybe even a couple of Northern Englishers) wanting to attend a Scoterlander rally :roll: .

Now that Morag has finally managed to get a Scottish rally organised it would be a shame if only a very few turned up - I see there are still three unconfirmed - does that mean those peeps might not attend? 

Provided the weather is reasonable this area is fantastic, hell, even if it's raining skin is waterproof (just don't wear heavy clothing, like denim jeans, it don't half get clingy and heavy when it's wet :wink: ).

You could even take your other half shopping in Stirling if all else failed.

Morag - Just out of interest, can people who haven't booked just turn up if they find they have 'suddenly' nowhere else to be :?:

Hope to see all those on the list on 20th, plus more, I'm sure they would be made welcome. 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Guys

A bit late in the day but just added us to the rally list.

Here's to a good weekend.

Sal


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Keith,

I think you should be appointed as MHF's Official Rally Promoter :lol: 

As you say it would be great to see some more at the rally, they will definitely be made most welcome 



sprokit said:


> Just out of interest, can people who haven't booked just turn up if they find they have 'suddenly' nowhere else to be :?:
> Keith (Sprokit)


There is plenty of space for unnanouced ralliers to come along (it's a very big rally field) so no problem with them turning up on the day - they would need to be members of the MHF rally group though (for insurance purposes).

I will amend the Booking Close date to 20th May, and that way any last minute visitors can come along and add their name to the rally list when they arrive via mobile internet access.


----------



## Hezbez

MyGalSal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A bit late in the day but just added us to the rally list.
> 
> Here's to a good weekend.
> 
> Sal


Brill! - look forward to meeting you Sal


----------



## Hezbez

Me again - 

The closing date for this rally has now been amended to 22/5/11- just in case anyone turns up on the Saturday to stay only one night or comes for the day on the Sunday.


----------



## metblue

*bridge of Allan*

Hi Hezbez, do not know how to confirm we are attending the rally but we are coming for the weekend. See you on Friday,
Tom and Jen


----------



## clianthus

Hi metblue

All confirmed on the list now   


Have a great time at the rally.


----------



## Hezbez

*Hi everyone,*
Some more info for those coming along to Bridge of Allan next week;

*If you need directions:*
Take junction 11 roundabout off the M9 motorway and follow signs for Bridge of Allan. Travel through the town, passing the Royal Hotel on your left. Continue and at the end of the park/garden area on your right, turn right onto Keir Street at the mini roundabout. Pass some tennis courts and take first left onto Mayne Avenue. The rally field (Strathallan Games Park) is at the end of Mayne Avenue. It's 2.4 miles from M9 junction 11 to the rally field.

*In the town itself:*
There is a Co-op and a SPAR within walking distance from the rally field should you need provisions. 
There are several banks, pubs, eating places and some nice wee shops in the town, which is only about 10 -15 minutes walk away.
The local service bus stop for Stirling is a 5 minute walk from the field. Plenty space for dog walking on and around the rally field.

*The plan for anyone who wants to partake will be as follows:*
On the *Friday* evening around 7 - 7.30pm, if the weather is nice we can pull up our chairs and have a wee drink and get together whilst basking in the glorious Scottish sunshine. On the off chance it's too cold or wet to sit outside we can move proceedings into the Hut.
On the *Saturday* evening anyone who wants a chip shop tea takeaway (from the famous Allanwater Café) can pass me their orders and I'll phone them in and collect them. We can eat our suppers in the hut and then we'll have a bit of a Quiz (a super douper prize is at stake :lol: ).
On the *Sunday* morning about 11 ish we'll have a wee cheerio Coffee Morning in the hut (tea/coffee/eats supplied - just bring your mug/cup).

If anyone needs to contact me on Friday or over the weekend you can reach me on: 07902 853687.
If you cannot make it for any reason please call or text to let me know.

Looking forward to meeting you all next weekend!  Arrivals any time after 1pm.

*Anyone else wanna come? *


----------



## Liziz

Hi,
Have added our name for the rally but don't know how to confirm. We'll be there Friday night .Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Liz & Michael


----------



## clianthus

Hi Liziz

I have confirmed you on the list, hope you have a good time


----------



## Sunset

Hi,

Apologies for not confirming sooner - I have been footering about trying to work out how to do it instead of just posting my confirmation.

We will definitely be attending and hope to arrive early, but then we always hope to arrive early.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Cheers

Audrey and John


----------



## LadyJ

Sunset said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies for not confirming sooner - I have been footering about trying to work out how to do it instead of just posting my confirmation.
> 
> We will definitely be attending and hope to arrive early, but then we always hope to arrive early.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Audrey and John


All confirmed for you Audrey & John hope you enjoy it

Jacquie


----------



## chrisdougie

*scottish rally*



clianthus said:


> Hi Liziz
> 
> I have confirmed you on the list, hope you have a good time
> 
> Only 1 left to confirm now:
> 
> tentless
> 
> Could you please let us know if you are definitely going to attend. Thanks


hi Trying to confirm not sure how to do it but we both shall be attending

Christine & Dougie

Tentless


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: scottish rally*



tentless said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Liziz
> 
> I have confirmed you on the list, hope you have a good time
> 
> Only 1 left to confirm now:
> 
> tentless
> 
> Could you please let us know if you are definitely going to attend. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> hi Trying to confirm not sure how to do it but we both shall be attending
> 
> Christine & Dougie
> 
> Tentless
Click to expand...

Hi Christine & Dougie

All confirmed now have a good time

Still room for a few more

Jacquie


----------



## magbrin

Hi, Morag
I hope you have a really good weekend. Sorry it's a weekend and we will be working!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will stay dry for you

If anyone has nothing better to do two weeks later - send them on to us for the Highland Gathering! 
All the best & see you soon
Margaret


----------



## earlyriser

so glad you managed to arrange this rally. Looking forward to meeting everyone and the fish and chips sounds like a great idea  . Roll on Friday, hope we get some decent weather


----------



## splash007

hi just joined 2nite thinking of getting a campervan stay in stirling so would be interested to come for a chat.

regards splash007. x


----------



## LadyJ

splash007 said:


> hi just joined 2nite thinking of getting a campervan stay in stirling so would be interested to come for a chat.
> 
> regards splash007. x


Yes do pop along I am sure there will be plenty of advice available

Jacquie


----------



## splash007

thanks jacquie 
what time do you all arrive ? im working late is after 8pm still ok ?


----------



## Hezbez

splash007 said:


> thanks jacquie
> what time do you all arrive ? im working late is after 8pm still ok ?


Hi splash,

Members will start to arrive at the rally field from about 1pm onwards, but ater 8pm will be fine. I'm sure you will find us ok.
Lots of experienced motorhomers will be there for you to pick their brains. Be warned though - there's a fair chance you'll leave convinced that you definitely want one! :lol:


----------



## jaks

*Scottish rally*

Hi all just to say have a great weekend i am just upset i cant be there as things are a bit up in the air at the moment or as we say aw ra best hAVE A GOOD ONE jaks


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Morag
I am really sorry but I have to offer my apologies for the meet. Unexpectedly we have to go down to Newcastle tomorrow (from Ayr).
We were really looking forward to seeing everyone, especially as we had such a good time at the meet in Spain. Aah well such is life.
I hope you all have a lovely time and that the weather is kind.
Sal


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Sal, thanks for letting me know.
Maybe next time


----------



## Chascass

We arrived at the meet at 12.45 to a very warm welcome from Morag and Andy, Bridge of Allen what a lovely spot for a rally. well done Morag.

Charlie


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks Charlie - the sun is shining and there's a wee breeze which means....no midges


----------



## splash007

*meeting*

hi jacquie

sorry didnt manage along on friday nite - had to work on late, hope we can maybe catch up the next time

michele


----------



## scottie

*Re: meeting*



splash007 said:


> hi jacquie
> 
> sorry didnt manage along on friday nite - had to work on late, hope we can maybe catch up the next time
> 
> michele


Hi Michele

Jack was not going to the Scottish rally,it was Morag,(Hezbez )

I am sure that you would of been most welcome,but there is always another rally / meet.

George
(scottie )


----------



## Sunset

Hi, just wanted to say a big thank you to Morag for organising this first Scottish rally.

We had some sunshine on arrival on Friday and on departure on Sunday, Saturday not so much.

Good company, good location and very tasty fish suppers.

Thanks again for to Morag and Andy for all of their hard work.

Cheers 

Audrey and John


----------



## sprokit

Hi peeps

Arrived home after driving through torrential rain to find the sun is shining again - don't know how long for but it's welcome.

Morag, Andy thanks for organising a great weekend - to all those who attended, it was nice meeting you, perhaps we'll get a few more turn up next time a Scottish meet is organised.

To the disbelievers, skin is waterproof :wink: , me and other half walked up to the Wallace Monument Saturday afternoon, clothing got wet, but hey, it was worth it for the view  .

Saturday 'fish supper' was a great idea, thanks to Morag for organising and getting the food to the hungry peeps whilst it was still hot 8) .

Hope we can all get together again some time soon 8) .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Liziz

A Big thank-u to Morag & Andy for all your hard work in organising 

the Scottish Rally. We, along with everyone else had a great time & 

hope to meet u all again soon.

Safe travels,

Liz & Michael


----------



## mollmagee

*scottish rally*

our first rally and a good time was had/lovely chippie/very friendly crowd and well organised by andy and morag
cheers 
jimmy/madge


----------



## chrisdougie

*Scottish Rally*

Hi Just to say a big thanks to Morag & Andy for the great weekend our first rally hopefully it wont be our last great company it was nice meeting everybody the fish supper was lovely. We came away with lots of great ideas from other motorhome people.

Christine & Dougie


----------



## Bernies

Hi All thanks Morag & Andy for organising the fist Scottish rally, we had a good time roll on the next one. We arrived back to sunny Banchory and had our planned BBQ with friends before our trip to France.

Thanks again

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks to everyone who came along and supported our Scottish Rally. 
We hope everyone enjoyed it. We did - a nice bunch of people


----------



## ardgour

A belated thank you to everyone for a good weekend, especially Morag and Andy for their hard work and the prize of a new motorhome - so who cares if it is only 8 inches long :lol: 

Even better we all got away before the 100 mile an hour winds arrived
So when are we having another one?

Chris


----------



## earlyriser

Great rally at Bridge of Allan - many thanks to Morag and Andy for arranging and running the event so well. Can't wait to enjoy the next one! Good bunch of guys and gals, good company. Sorry this post is a bit late - we decided to extend our trip and only got home this weekend - the storm was a bit scary with trees down all over the place.


----------



## Hezbez

Here's some pics from the Bridge of Allan Rally - sorry for the delay in posting them;


----------



## Hezbez

Some more...


----------



## Hezbez

Another few;


----------

